

Seeking expertise: how to fund MIT's virus cure - jtheory

There's been a recent surge of interesting activity on this post from 13 months ago (which hit 423 on HN back then):
http://www.process.org/discept/2011/11/17/draco-death-to-the-virus/ -- now they're talking about registering a corporation and building a simple site to accept funds kickstarter-style, which they can (in turn) donate to the project.  I've seen several similar efforts collapse after a few months -- anyone have good advice for them to make this real, or want to lend a hand?
======
jtheory
Clickable link to the post: [http://www.process.org/discept/2011/11/17/draco-
death-to-the...](http://www.process.org/discept/2011/11/17/draco-death-to-the-
virus/)

Original HN thread: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3771214>

